
Ask HN: Are there any Systems Software research groups/organisations? - z3phyr
Like Bell Labs or Xerox of old. If not, where do advances in the infrastructural level happen?
======
walterbell
Nothing with the same scope or scale, but companies and universities (funded
by companies and government) publish systems software research.

------
marypublic
[https://www.sigops.org](https://www.sigops.org)

